# Looking at a new computer....



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Dh has given the go ahead to start looking for a new computer. I like having a laptop but.....I miss the desktop. Plus this laptop is having issues. Linux tests say the hard drive has bad sectors and it will not run the newest version. So I'm looking. There are some good prices out there but I'm wondering if anyone knows of an online site where I can choose the components I want? The last computer that I did this way is still going strong for the kids to use. 
I do photo editing (gimp) and scrapbooking so it needs to be able to handle that and a basic office program for the kids school. I burn quite a few cds/dvds too. I don't care about the OS.....it will have Ubuntu on it.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

We have always bought HP in the past, but got an acer aspire this time. It's nice, and I love the huge monitor screen. Plus it was fairly cheap.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=gdt_TaT0HKiR0QH964CBCQ&ved=0CE0Q8wIwAg#


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

IMHO, the best quality computers (aside from an Apple) are, IMHO, Acers/Asus, Sony, Toshiba.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

do you like the all in one? How is the color on pictures?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

ginnie5 said:


> do you like the all in one? How is the color on pictures?


 Don't forget these "All In Ones" are the same as Apple has had for years. The PC world is just catching up to them on that technology.
And I sure LOVE my iMac, 
But also the draw back is they are harder to replace things in then a "desktop" because they are "All In One" units.
BNut it sure is nice not to make room for a "tower"
Just a Monitor. it IS cool. And the LCD screens are really the same as any computer monitor would have. 
In fact the one pictured is the same size but is better in picture quality then I have at:
1920 x 1080 ( Full HD ) - 16:9
I can't go that high, but it is 16:9 though.
But then my iMac is now coming up on 3 years old also.
But also I have NEVER ever set a monitor to its highest settings. Never.


----------



## pcwerk (Sep 2, 2003)

I've been thinking of getting an Emachine. Believe it or not, Consumer Reports
claims they're not bad at all and the price is definitely right ;-)


----------



## smalltime (Jan 26, 2007)

build you own...

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...CODE=WEBGOOCOMP&cm_mmc_o=mH4CjC7BBTkwCjCECjCE


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

We just had to get a new lap top, we ended up with a Toshiba, screen is a bit smaller but seems to be ok. And it was in our price range. > Thanks Marc


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> Don't forget these "All In Ones" are the same as Apple has had for years. The PC world is just catching up to them on that technology.
> .


Actually Gateway had all-in-ones in '98 when I worked for them.

One componant goes out you throw the whole thing away or pay someone big bucks to replace the part with an overpriced part from the same mfg - sorry, no choice in parts, only 1 will do no matter what they want to charge. Stupidist idea (for the consumer) that anyone ever came up with.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

mnn2501 said:


> One componant goes out you throw the whole thing away or pay someone big bucks to replace the part with an overpriced part from the same mfg - sorry, no choice in parts, only 1 will do no matter what they want to charge. Stupidist idea (for the consumer) that anyone ever came up with.


ok that's what I was afraid of!
I'm not too sure about building one myself...I can replace parts though if need be.


----------



## pcwerk (Sep 2, 2003)

ginnie5 said:


> ok that's what I was afraid of!
> I'm not too sure about building one myself...I can replace parts though if need be.


Its fairly simple to build one yourself (and with the plethora of resources
online, getting easier all the time) but I'm not sure if I would do it again.
Its like changing oil in your car yourself; you know what kind of quality 
your using but not sure its worth all the mess!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> Actually Gateway had all-in-ones in '98 when I worked for them.
> 
> One componant goes out you throw the whole thing away or pay someone big bucks to replace the part with an overpriced part from the same mfg - sorry, no choice in parts, only 1 will do no matter what they want to charge. Stupidist idea (for the consumer) that anyone ever came up with.


 Apples iMacs were started in '98. Just saying. And when computers are lasting 6 to 10 years and goes out, why would anyone want to rebuilt it? You just go and buy new then. Both my PC's have lasted 8 years and were so outdated it would be too costly to update them.
That is why i got this iMac, now in another 8 years maybe longer now that I have a Mac, I will just get a new one at that time.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

What is your price range, just about every manufacture has a computer in most ranges.
If you havent looked at laptops recently they deserve a look again, The wide screen models are as good as and often cheaper then desktops. They only reason most people had desktops was for expansion but most expansion now a days is USB. Unless your a big gamer and need some super deluxe video card, laptops are just as usable as desktops.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Gary in ohio said:


> What is your price range, just about every manufacture has a computer in most ranges.
> If you havent looked at laptops recently they deserve a look again, The wide screen models are as good as and often cheaper then desktops. They only reason most people had desktops was for expansion but most expansion now a days is USB. Unless your a big gamer and need some super deluxe video card, laptops are just as usable as desktops.


I've been looking at both...I'd like to spend around $500. I've yet to see a laptop that comes anywhere near what desktops are offering (around here at least). I don't game but I do edit pics and do digital scrapbooking. I have pics stored from years and years ago (also on a backup hard drive) so hard drive space is important. For the same price of a 500g laptop I can get a 1T desktop.......I found a couple places online to build your own with components you choose...just trying to decide which one is the most honest!


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

....................I looked at a variety of LTops and decided on Toshiba because of a general consensus that they represent , Quality . It was around 650 with most everything I wanted , but I paid Best Buy geeks too up date all software because I'm just not very patient with Idiot programs . So far I'm very pleased and have had No problems . , fordy


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Well I bought an HP desktop....package bundle with a widescreen monitor. AMD processor. Came home and dual booted it with Ubuntu and its working great. I kept windows 7 so that hopefully when I can swing some quilting software I want it will be ready. I played around in 7 for just a bit.....windows is as aggravating to me as ever!


----------

